# PERCH!!



## Red Worm Warrior (Oct 26, 2019)

The other white meat...


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Someone likes lemon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

There's a piece MISSING !!!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

What the hell you need lemon for?..especially eating delicious perch...looks good!


----------



## Red Worm Warrior (Oct 26, 2019)

Shad Rap said:


> What the hell you need lemon for?..especially eating delicious perch...looks good!


Just a picture... i eat with tarter & hot sauce


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

I would love to know where you caught them? They look awesome in that fried state


----------



## Red Worm Warrior (Oct 26, 2019)

Bluewalleye said:


> I would love to know where you caught them? They look awesome in that fried state


Most from a private lake on a 500 acre farm- some Mosquito & Berlin


----------



## madm0j0 (Sep 10, 2008)

So really you’re just showing off!!! I see you and raise you 1...


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Love the picture,,,,,, but YUK to that lemon!! 

I'd go with some tarter & maybe a dollop of that SRIRACHA SAUCE that I listed in the 'SOUP' forum. ;>)

BTW,,,, if you 'recently' caught those perch,,, THANKS for hurting our feelings!


----------



## Red Worm Warrior (Oct 26, 2019)

Doboy said:


> Love the picture,,,,,, but YUK to that lemon!!
> 
> I'd go with some tarter & maybe a dollop of that SRIRACHA SAUCE that I listed in the 'SOUP' forum. ;>)
> 
> BTW,,,, if you 'recently' caught those perch,,, THANKS for hurting our feelings!


Hahaha! I cant brag about the perch, lake hasn’t been fished for 30 years. Might as well be Meander


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

No need for any kind of condiment with deep fried Perch. I wouldn't want to mask the flavor.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

You northern boys are lucky to have so many yellow perch so close by. In NC, they are very common in coastal plain rivers and lakes, uncommon in the central part of the state, and rare in the mountains. I caught one at High Rock bass fishing on a crank bait that was 16 and 3/4 inches long. Lake Phelps and Waccamaw down east are full of them


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Ya Jer,,,, Your 'DOWN WEST' is full of them too!
When we went down SC Georgia border to pig hunt, we ended up fishing with some Southern Boys & they WOULDN'T KEEP the 10"-14" YELLOW PERCH! (They called them 'MUSHY bait-stealing Eisenhowers'!???)
THEY were going crazy casting for WHITE PERCH,,, & we did catch some huge ones,,,, & they were very happy to throw them all into the live wells!?
THEY were throwing the yellow perch back:<(

The reservoirs were RED CHOCOLATE after some massive rains, & the coves were chuck full of W perch that were on the finder, and hitting the surface feeding,,,, but they had a hard time connecting.
* I* actually had to show *them* how to catch 'em with my Vibes & Sonars, by vertical jigging in that muddy water. They never seen that before.

Imagine that,,,, someone in the world that's HAPPY to keep W Perch!
It's totally opposite up here,,,, up Erie, the W perch are worm-stealing trash-fish.
YELLOW Perch are GOLD.
Ya Jer,,,, You'll see,,,, if you ever make it up here!? ;>)


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Lol..White perch are good eating too.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Yellow perch aren't just good eating, they are at or near the top of every "Best panfish list" in the entire great lakes region. --Tim


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

Doboy said:


> Love the picture,,,,,, but YUK to that lemon!!
> 
> I'd go with some tarter & maybe a dollop of that SRIRACHA SAUCE that I listed in the 'SOUP' forum. ;>)
> 
> BTW,,,, if you 'recently' caught those perch,,, THANKS for hurting our feelings! [/QU


just gotta use the right lemon juice Doboy ...take your pick


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

My opinion. List of my favorite fish to eat.
1.Grouper
2.Flounder
3.Walleye
4.Crappie
5.Yellow perch
6.Spotted sea trout
7.Rainbow trout
8.Brook trout
9.White perch
10.King mackerel


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

1. Bluegill!


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

1. Halibut


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

1.muskie
2. warmouth
3. red horse sucker
4. steelhead (only over 28inches)
5. native caught atlantic salmon
6. native brook trout


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

For as long as I can remember I've always skinned my perch fillets because that's how I was taught and have always done them that way. It wasn't until maybe 2 years ago I had some fillets with the skin on and WOW - all those wasted years! The texture gives them a good bite!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I skin everything I shoot/catch!! Thas when all the "parasites" live! Ever see those big, ugly louses on a duck, wild turkey or pheasant? or those "black spots" on panfishes??


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

NCbassattack said:


> My opinion. List of my favorite fish to eat.
> 1.Grouper
> 2.Flounder
> 3.Walleye
> ...


Red drum/redfish is noticeably missing from your list!


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

c. j. stone said:


> I skin everything I shoot/catch!! Thas when all the "parasites" live! Ever see those big, ugly louses on a duck, wild turkey or pheasant? or those "black spots" on panfishes??


I skin everything else but perch. Now you're scaring me though lol - in moderation I'm sure I'll be fine


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

c. j. stone said:


> Red drum/redfish is noticeably missing from your list!


Well, you can only keep one per day, 18=27 inches, so we chunk them back to let them turn into that seaborne rocket called a bull drum..lol
I have eaten them, they are really tasty, but they are a vicious fighter, so we let them grow..lol


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

c. j. stone said:


> Red drum/redfish is noticeably missing from your list!


Maybe because we can't catch the first two in Ohio. I think most of the posts are for fish we can catch here. I've had halibut and some other species mentioned and they are very good.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

don't forget fresh water drum. very tasty. Larger the better.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

johnboy111711 said:


> don't forget fresh water drum. very tasty. Larger the better.


I think I threw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

1MoreKast said:


> I think I threw up in my mouth a little.


That is just your stomach trying to show you that you need to eat more drum!


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Gonna be delicious!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Where'd you catch "cutthroats"???


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I used to go to Hatteras for surf fishing several years in a row around Easter when the drum and blues were getting active. Never got a drum but was there on Cape Pt in Buxton one year when the 30+# drum put on a feeding frenzy. Two hundred guys shoulder to shoulder pulling in those behemmoths!(even a couple commercial guys using Nets!) Some people got two or three but four of us from Akron("rubber chemical smell" on our hands?) got nothing-same rigs, same bait/everything-Nadda!!
We caught a ton of blues and sandsharks, tossing the sharks back(they were pregnant with their babies-Live bearers!) Some local guys told us they'd "give us their blues if we'd give them our sandsharks"! Light went off--we started keeping the sharks(after we "caesarioned" the babies back into the surf!) Promtly skinned and kept on ice, the sharks were abt 100 times better than those grey flesh, "stinking" bluefish for eating! Had to be careful releasing the blues(they tried to "bite" us!) A 10-15# bluefish could take off a finger with those razor sharp teeth! One time fishing off Avon pier, we were catching 3-5# blues, some 10+ pounders moved in and all we reeled in were "heads"!!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

1MoreKast said:


> I think I threw up in my mouth a little.


Don't knock them til you've actually Tried them! Smaller Red DrUm with their "turned down" mouths(close relative our our "sheep-head"), are considered a Southern delicacy , "blackened redfish")!!!


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm sure there is some tasty drum out there! But if I'm going down that buffet, a lake erie sheepshead is going to be the last thing down my gullet LOL


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Used to go to Ocean City, Maryland when the blues were running. Those were the days of fun,laughter, and a lot of learning. We never ate at a restaurant. My dad and his friends would go to the grocery store and a few of us would catch a nice bunch of blue crab. I would be so worn out from catching so many fish and crab,I had no problems falling asleep!! Now and then we would go down to the docks and get Shrimp and Oysters. For free!!!! All we(me) had to do was haul about 10 baskets full up to their truck and throw em on ice. Those guys are all gone now, and I sure miss them. They taught us young guys more than just how to hunt,fish, and trap. They taught us a way of life. Three of those men fought as Marines in the Pacific. One would not know that about them. Pure of purpose and no nonsense. These men rarely spoke of what they went through. But until I served during Vietnam, it was then that I truly had a clue about how they were changed and struggled to be good honest people. And after their gone, I am left with so many questions that I believe I should have asked. As we all learn sooner or later. A bit off topic but...what can I say!?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

1MoreKast said:


> I'm sure there is some tasty drum out there! But if I'm going down that buffet, a lake erie sheepshead is going to be the last thing down my gullet LOL


I Get it, but back in the early '70's, Way before Erie was the "Walleye Capital" of the Universe, I took a friend up to the islands for a Saturday of fishing(for whatever would bite). We had a fairly good day, three 16-18" walleye, a couple fat smallmouth, 7 or 8 good sized white bass, some perch, and two really "clean looking" sheephead of 2-3 pounds. Friend was a guy who grew up "force-fed" fish every Friday(but loved to catch them!) and didn't eat them anymore! I fileted(and skinned!) everything, cut into pieces, put them in a bag of water, froze them and had a "fish fry" a week later for a few guys and wives in my group from work. Every piece was "devoured" and everyone raved abt the "wonderful walleye" dinner-asking for "another" fish fry soon!(There were some "discriminating eaters" in the group, of course I told them the main course was 'walleye'!, noone ever knew the difference-nor could I tell any either!)


----------



## bobw06231 (Feb 6, 2014)

Doboy said:


> Ya Jer,,,, Your 'DOWN WEST' is full of them too!
> When we went down SC Georgia border to pig hunt, we ended up fishing with some Southern Boys & they WOULDN'T KEEP the 10"-14" YELLOW PERCH! (They called them 'MUSHY bait-stealing Eisenhowers'!???)
> THEY were going crazy casting for WHITE PERCH,,, & we did catch some huge ones,,,, & they were very happy to throw them all into the live wells!?
> THEY were throwing the yellow perch back:<(
> ...


*SO SAYETH PINNOCHIO*!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

mosquitopat said:


> just gotta use the right lemon juice Doboy ...take your pick
> View attachment 329183
> View attachment 329185


I use lemon juice, but never so much that it has a huge effect on the flavor. The reason for using it is more related to digestion. White fleshed, flaky fish don't get the digestive juices going very well. The acidity in the lemon helps that process. Besides, there is lemon juice in most tartar sauces.



c. j. stone said:


> I Get it, but back in the early '70's, Way before Erie was the "Walleye Capital" of the Universe, I took a friend up to the islands for a Saturday of fishing(for whatever would bite). We had a fairly good day, three 16-18" walleye, a couple fat smallmouth, 7 or 8 good sized white bass, some perch, and two really "clean looking" sheephead of 2-3 pounds. Friend was a guy who grew up "force-fed" fish every Friday(but loved to catch them!) and didn't eat them anymore! I fileted(and skinned!) everything, cut into pieces, put them in a bag of water, froze them and had a "fish fry" a week later for a few guys and wives in my group from work. Every piece was "devoured" and everyone raved abt the "wonderful walleye" dinner-asking for "another" fish fry soon!(There were some "discriminating eaters" in the group, of course I told them the main course was 'walleye'!, noone ever knew the difference-nor could I tell any either!)


Doboy once wrote that he chunks them into about 1" chunks, and boils them in 7UP. Serve with drawn garlic butter. Poor man's lobster.


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

*tartar sauce is for Mrs Paul's & McDonald's fish ....not Yellow Perch (*JMO)

(kinda reminds me of people that buy an expensive steak and want to cover it in A1 steak sauce)


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

How to cook''
Bluefish
Cut their throats and bleed them bone dry. Fry them in cornmeal the day you catch them. They are not bad.
Red Drum (18-27" guys)
Soak them about 3-4 hours in Italian salad dressing. Then pat them dry, roll in corn flour and deep fry. Excellent!
I caught one of your sheephead when I went to Buffalo. My wife is from there. Ugly fish. I think we got them in some lakes here where they are called freshwater drum..


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Scrap the bass Clyde


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Praise the Yellow Perch!--Tim








Yellow


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Fins and tails fried up nice and crisp.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I bet the perch are putting on the feedbag on the inlands! Might have to break some skim ice near shore now?


----------

